# how to break the news...?



## xKiKix (Aug 21, 2009)

Well, I've officially decided that I want to become a makeup artist rather than advertisement/marketing. Honestly I feel like I'm only interested in that area because my high school teacher kept complimenting my graphic design skills. But as time went on I realized that I was slowly losing that interest. I was only enjoying the thrill of transformation but I much rather do the 'magic' by hand than the mouse and keyboard. I'm genuinely interested in the realm of makeup and I know I have little to no skills at the point but I am willing to take the courses and challenges to become a professional. For the past year I've been looking at youtube videos, blogs, magazines, and anything that I could get my hands on to learn about makeup artistry. What started as a simple shopping at MAC a year ago become a full on fascination of thirst for knowledge. I'm always filling my head with tips and methods from different artists that I meet in stores. With all that in mind, I don't even know how to break the news to my parents. I already broke their hopes and dreams when I said that I would pursue medical schooling or law or science/engineering. They were already iffy with the graphic design and I once mentioned about being a makeup artist to my mom (just to test the water) and she wasn't too pleased, but she wasn't disappointed either. So how do I start to ask for them to give their support to their 20 year old daughter?

*p.s. sorry if this is placed in the wrong section...*


----------



## MUALindsay (Aug 21, 2009)

I have no idea how to "break the news" to your parents, other than just flat out telling them...

but what I can say is it's best to make the choice now.

I'm 24 and in a full time job using my "back-up" degree. I went to Jr. College and got 2 Assoc. degrees, since they were only 16 credits apart. My 1st 1 1/2 out of college, I used my "back-up" and then got laid-off. 6 months later I started a job in which I used my main degree. It was using my degree half the time, being a peon doing a job anyone could do, the rest of the time. While I complained about the crappy work half the time, I loved every minute of my job using my degree. They have since moved me and I'm back to my "back-up" degree and dread work daily. I would LOVE to go back to school to go into Nail Tech, Esthetician or Make-up, however I have a home and bills to pay. I can't afford to not have my full-time job and going to school full time would be so hard with the hours I work (11p-7a). I do what MU I can, on the side, and pray I can grow that business with no formal training. (No MU classes around here to take while working.)

Follow your dreams, sweetie.


----------



## cazgh (Aug 21, 2009)

It might help if you can show them where you want to end up - like the Bobbi Browns and Laura Merciers of this world - or in tv or film, which most people would think is a great career choice.  

Maybe have some ideas of where you are going to go next, i.e. I'm going to go and study here, because its got a reputation second to none and these artists have come from this training/institute, then I'm going to go and do this - and mention that you already have the art skills so you should be really good at it!

Graphic design can be really boring and really badly paid - its not all success and mega bucks so maybe you could give exmples of this too and let them know that you think you can do much better. ( A friend of mine worked for the local paper for 10 years and really didnt get very far above minimum wage).

Maybe bargain with them - so if you can get to somewhere... ie a job on a tv or film project, or a great portfolio or something similar in a certain length of time they will back you up and give you support.

And maybe have a backup plan - and tell them you'll have one - incase is doesn't work out.

All just ideas anyway - hope somthing helps anyway


----------



## xKiKix (Aug 21, 2009)

you know, now that I think about it. They should be glad that I officially know what I want to do with my life and they should *probably* be happy about it, right? lol.


----------



## xKiKix (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cazgh* 

 
_And maybe have a backup plan - and tell them you'll have one - incase is doesn't work out.

All just ideas anyway - hope somthing helps anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lol, I think I will bargain with them that if make up artistry fails, I will then go back to graphic design/marketing with no regrets or looking back. hopefully that should go well.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Aug 21, 2009)

ultimately it's your choice as to what you want to do with your life. It sounds to me like pursuing this career path would make you very happy. If your happy your parents will pick up on this... even if it's not right away. Perhaps if you attack telling your parents with the same passion you have for cosmetics and "share the love" this way, it will seem less scary to them too.


----------



## cazgh (Aug 21, 2009)

Let us know how you get on anyway


----------



## xKiKix (Aug 21, 2009)

well, i braced myself when i went to my mother this morning and i just explained everything to her. she seemed a little taken back at first but in the end she didn't say that she supports the idea but that it's my life and my decisions. thanks to you guys i was able to give her a well-prepared speech, lol.


----------



## SpaJeweler (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xKiKix* 

 
_Well, I've officially decided that I want to become a makeup artist rather than advertisement/marketing. Honestly I feel like I'm only interested in that area because my high school teacher kept complimenting my graphic design skills. But as time went on I realized that I was slowly losing that interest. I was only enjoying the thrill of transformation but I much rather do the 'magic' by hand than the mouse and keyboard. I'm genuinely interested in the realm of makeup and I know I have little to no skills at the point but I am willing to take the courses and challenges to become a professional. For the past year I've been looking at youtube videos, blogs, magazines, and anything that I could get my hands on to learn about makeup artistry. What started as a simple shopping at MAC a year ago become a full on fascination of thirst for knowledge. I'm always filling my head with tips and methods from different artists that I meet in stores. With all that in mind, I don't even know how to break the news to my parents. I already broke their hopes and dreams when I said that I would pursue medical schooling or law or science/engineering. They were already iffy with the graphic design and I once mentioned about being a makeup artist to my mom (just to test the water) and she wasn't too pleased, but she wasn't disappointed either. So how do I start to ask for them to give their support to their 20 year old daughter?

*p.s. sorry if this is placed in the wrong section...*_

 

Look up articles on line that talk about makeup artistry as a career.  This will lend some additional credibility to the whole idea.  I think it was in January or February of this year that the Richmond Times-Dispatch (in Richmond, VA) had an article about the career possibilities foe a makeup artist.  It was in the Find Jobs section.

Hope this helps!

Spa Jeweler


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xKiKix* 

 
_ For the past year I've been looking at youtube videos, blogs, magazines, and anything that I could get my hands on to learn about makeup artistry. What started as a simple shopping at MAC a year ago become a full on fascination of thirst for knowledge. I'm always filling my head with tips and methods from different artists that I meet in stores. With all that in mind, I don't even know how to break the news to my parents._

 
Why can't you pursue both? I don't think people realize that makeup artistry is like acting. It's a lot of work alot of time not paid or under paid and there is A LOT of competition. Before you do anything rash make sure you do your research. Hanging out at counters or watching youtube is not going to give you an accurate idea of the life of a real makeup artist..
I just want you to really know what you're about to do here and as a parent of a senior in high school, I'd want my kid to be able to do something that brings joy yes but also financial stability

please before you do anything read this

Mary Erickson, TheMakeupArtist.com - A Q&A page of makeup, hair styling and wardrobe questions with answers from one of Southern California's best makeup artists

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Thank          you for your wonderful website. Your portfolio is stunning, I particularly          like the eye "masks" you created. The information and advice          you provide is so valuable. Thank you for your generosity in sharing this          information.*[/FONT] *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I          am writing about the article on Makeup Schools. I am thinking of attending          the Westmore Academy and I was wondering how it rated with the graduates          you spoke to.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I          have been trying to research the business aspect of being a make-up artist.          If you have the time, I would greatly appreciate hearing from a professional          if my career goals are realistic. I can only afford to take on the student          loan debt if I can expect to make some decent money in my first years          in the business. Is that possible, given the nature of the business?[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I          work in regional theatre as a director and designer. I love it, but regional          theatre is a tough job if you are interested in the little luxuries of          life like decent healthcare and a car that runs. I am a mask designer          (Alyssa Ravenwood - Theater director, actor, designer) and I have been thinking that pursuing a career          as a make-up artist would be a way to add to skills I already have and          a good way to break into the more financially solvent worlds of film and          advertising. I am not looking for a full-time career. I would like make-up          design work 6-8 months out of the year.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I          am confident in my artistic abilities and my networking skills, my doubts          are about the industry. I have heard gloomy tales of having to work for          free in order to break into the biz and long periods of unemployment.          I have heard glamorous stories about people earning $500 a day and $150,000          a year. I have not been able to find any practical information about the          financial realities of the business. Neal Raffler the admissions rep at          Westmore Academy told me that after graduating you can get a job that          pays $25-$100 an hour and people working at an assistant level can make          $40,000 a year. But he is a salesman for the school, do you know if graduates          of the Academy have done as well as he claims?[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Alyssa          Ravenwood[/FONT]*​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Thanks          for you compliments on my work! I saw your masks and they are great! you          do nice work as well._[/FONT]​ _[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The          following advice to you is with the assumption you are interested in Beauty/straight          makeup. If you are interested in FX, that is not my area of expertise          and this would not apply to you.[/FONT]_​ _[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Now,          to answer you question about makeup schools and taking on debt. We have          a big problem right now in the industry, that is too many artists for          too few of jobs. I am a bit concerned with the influx of new artists that          the schools are putting out into the world. Most artists like actors do          not make a living in the industry. There are very few people who make          more then they spend in this business and that's the truth I wish the          schools would give you, I don't think most of them do.[/FONT]_​ _[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Is          this influx of new artists good for the industry? yes, in a way it is.          It creates a lot of competition and that results in higher standards overall.          It does tend to drive the prices down for artists and that in the long          run will make this career less attractive for all but the people that          really love it and are willing to do it for the creative outlet and not          the money.[/FONT]_​ _[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]So,          my suggestion is never to go into debt this way, chances of you paying          it back with money you make in this career is very slim. I worked free          for the first few years as most artists do, working free means you have          to have some outside support and be able to treat this as a hobby for          a while. Without this luxury most will never last. Testing and building          a book does take a few years, you will never leave a school with a book          worthy to show clients, you have to test with great photographers and          models. I am sorry but they are not a part of the makeup school system.[/FONT]_​ _[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]As          for claims of assistants making $40,000 a year. Never seen it. Not going          to say it doesn't happen but that is not what I have seen. Most assistants          work free. Most established artists make about $30,000 to $60,000 a year,          after about 5 years and this is before expenses. Now a few top artists          in the industry make 6 figures, have top agents and don't answer their          own phones. This is very few, its like being Tom Cruise in the world of          wannabee and even good actors in the world. [/FONT]_​ _[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]So,          here is my advice if you do not have the time and money to spend in school.          Follow around and assist a good makeup artist in your area. Yes, you will          have to assist free. Find out if this is really what you want to do, get          this person to teach you makeup, in exchange for free assisting a lot          of artists will do this. Then get out there and get some experience with          weddings and prom girls, this is instant money while you get experience.          That's what I would do and in fact this is what I did do. [/FONT]_​ _[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Good          luck to you![/FONT]_​


----------



## sugarbumpkin (Dec 31, 2009)

i'm actually in the same boat right now. my parents are disappointed in me already, and if they find out i want to do makeup for a living, they'd flip. they already think i'm possessed for buying so much makeup, and claim i look ugly in it. the way i'm going about it now is to become a teacher as planned while pursuing my dream to be a makeup artist. i've only started out recently, about a year ago, but i've never had my heart burn so passionately for anything else before, and so this is the path i choose to take.  i do realize that it's not easy, and that i have a long hard path ahead of me, but what is life without the risks?  i would have rather tried and failed than to not try at all. that is to say, even if i don't make it as a makeup artist, i'm not going to stop doing makeup =)


----------



## paperfishies (Jan 3, 2010)

As a makeup artist I would recommend only doing makeup part time right now and continue with your schooling for graphic design. There are SO MANY things that you have to research.  Is there a demand for makeup artists in your area?  I would say you should probably try and get a job at a makeup counter or some place like Sephora, just to get your feet wet.  

You won't be making money right away, you will end up putting money out (for your kit and/or any schooling you choose).

Where do you live?  Are you willing to travel distances for jobs?  Do you have the money to put out to travel for jobs?

I ask where you live because in some areas there just isn't a realistic market for makeup artists.  If you're in a cosmopolitan area, you will do ok as long as you have the skills to back it up and compete with other makeup artists in your area.

It takes A LOT of work, patience and dedication to become a makeup artist who is financially stable.  

Kandee Johnson makes it seem pretty easy, lol.  Don't get me wrong, I love her and I think she seems like an amazing person.  But you also have to remember with people like her, she lives in an area where there will ALWAYS be a high demand for makeup artists, stylists, etc.  She's also out there to make money (with her glaminars, etc)  The recent youtube makeup artist boom has kinda caused the market to be somewhat flooded.  My best friend is a MAC artist and has been for some time, just about everyday soon to be makeup artists ask her how they can start out in the business and they almost always reference youtube gurus, lol.

I wish you the best!!!  and I hope you're able to chase your dream and do what makes you happy but I can not stress enough...have a back up plan!!  Do your research.  Contact makeup artists in your area ask them any and every question you can think of (When is work sporadic when is it booming?  How long did it take for them to get to where they are?  What kind of hoops did they have to jump through?  How to network with photographers and models? etc)  I would also find a talented, seasoned makeup artists in your area and ask about job shadowing them.

Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## colt0410 (Jan 7, 2010)

Why can't you do both?  I know that you want to be a makeup artist, but are you going to try and go straight into freelancing or working at a counter first.  At the MAC that I work at, we have a nurse, a girl in law school, and a girl in dentistry school, along with other girls who are getting their masters degree.  You could always do both.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Jan 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paperfishies* 

 
_
Kandee Johnson makes it seem pretty easy, lol.  Don't get me wrong, I love her and I think she seems like an amazing person.  But you also have to remember with people like her,* she lives in an area where there will ALWAYS be a high demand for makeup artists, stylists, etc.  She's also out there to make money (with her glaminars, etc)  *The recent youtube makeup artist boom has kinda caused the market to be somewhat flooded.  My best friend is a MAC artist and has been for some time, just about everyday soon to be makeup artists ask her how they can start out in the business and they almost always reference youtube gurus, lol.
_

 

exactly!!!!!!


----------

